# Male or Female Sheik?



## nard (Jul 29, 2014)

What the title says. Sheik is female, but which do you prefer? I lean towards male more, because of "it's" chest.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 29, 2014)

Spoiler



Female, because, she's just zelda.


----------



## nard (Jul 29, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Female, because, she's just zelda.




Yeah, but she "switches" genders..? (Awkward.)


----------



## Flop (Jul 29, 2014)

People refer to Sheik as a male,  even though he is in fact...


Spoiler: Spoiler



Zelda.



He is in fact a _she_, but Sheik is portrayed as male.  There is no "either/or."  XD


----------



## nard (Jul 29, 2014)

Flop said:


> There is no "either/or."  XD




Thread closed on this message. :3

But some people like a female Sheik, and some like a male Sheik.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 29, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Yeah, but she "switches" genders..? (Awkward.)


She doesn't. She disguises as a male but never actually changes her sex.

And before we get into the same kind of discussion as in the previous thread: There is never any indication that Zelda identifies as a male, so don't bring that gender identity stuff into this.

Sheik is a female.


----------



## nekosync (Jul 30, 2014)

But Sheik is Zelda, so either way, wouldn't Sheik and Zelda be female?


----------



## Jawile (Jul 30, 2014)

lol not this again


----------



## cIementine (Jul 30, 2014)

*






There be a ****storm a brewin' *


----------



## Chromie (Jul 30, 2014)

Female..wtf is this thread? You're saying Zelda has a sex change every time she turns to Shiek?


----------



## nard (Jul 30, 2014)

This isn't which she/he is. This thread is about which one you prefer.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 30, 2014)

Sheik is both at once and neither one.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 30, 2014)

Sheik/Zelda is a girl.


----------



## nard (Jul 30, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> This isn't which she/he is. This thread is about *which one you prefer.*



^^^


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 30, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ^^^



You can't prefer one or the other because she is a woman. There is no male Sheik.


----------



## nard (Jul 30, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> You can't prefer one or the other because she is a woman. There is no male Sheik.



Okay, it's just my opinion.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 30, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feB7Oc8rw1o


----------



## nard (Jul 30, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feB7Oc8rw1o



xD


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2014)

I refer to him as male, as the reason Zelda transforms into Sheik is to hide from Ganondorf, and Ganondorf is looking for a female.


----------



## nard (Jul 30, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I refer to him as male, as the reason Zelda transforms into Sheik is to hide from Ganondorf, and Ganondorf is looking for a female.




Yay, another male Sheik referer.


----------



## Zero_Sedai (Jul 30, 2014)

lol, really? Zelda just binds her breasts to make it LOOK like shes a male. She doesnt change her gender just to be Sheik.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 31, 2014)

good to know people arent dumb on this one like they were on the last one fighting, the poll has the right idea this time


----------



## Flop (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/nintendo-has-officially-ended-the-sheik-gender-debate


----------



## n64king (Aug 5, 2014)

Now you just wait for oranges ate you to come back and be like told ya so for 10 years and you can have the other troll feeder guy come in and fight about what defines gender again.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 5, 2014)

i'm not gonna get into this one, just stop making threads about it and arguing over it


----------



## Naiad (Aug 5, 2014)

I refer to Sheik as a he.


----------



## f11 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sheik is female. No changing that. But if I were in game I'd refer sheik as he since she obviously wouldnt want her cover blown.


----------



## Jake (Aug 5, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Female..wtf is this thread? You're saying Zelda has a sex change every time she turns to Shiek?



No. Sex and gender are two totally different things. Sex is what you are based on what genitalia you have, and gender is how you socially identify.
Whether as Zelda or shiek, both have the sex female, because they both have lady parts. As for gender, I don't actually believe Zelda changes Into shiek to change how she identifies herself, she simply does it as a disguise, so her gender remains as female when as shiek. Though gender can also refer to gender stereotypes, and as shiek expresses masculine qualities, she can also be referred to as he.


TL;RD - shiek and Zelda's sex is always female, but sheiks gender can be either male or female. Discussion over.


----------



## n64king (Aug 6, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Female..wtf is this thread? You're saying Zelda has a sex change every time she turns to Shiek?



HAHAHA did you see the last thread cause it got to that point for a minute.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 6, 2014)

The Hyrule Warriors Direct referred to Sheik as "she".

So stop arguing, kids.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 6, 2014)

I refer to her as a guy, even though I know she's Zelda. She looked like a guy to me so I just used 'he/him/his".


----------



## Waluigi (Aug 6, 2014)

She disguises as a male, but her gender is female.

I dont care what the heck your wearing, if you have  sausage your a man. If not  your a girl. There isnt an argument.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 6, 2014)

n64king said:


> HAHAHA did you see the last thread cause it got to that point for a minute.



the other thread didn't even get ignited until oranges came


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 6, 2014)

There really isn't any reason to project a gender identity onto sheik to begin with. Sheik is simply zelda in disguise solely to disguise herself from link and ganondorf. Like I'm not demeaning the importance of gender identity in real life or in media, but it has absolutely no place here as it has literally no context. Zelda isn't taking on the guise of Sheik to express anything at all. In fact she takes on the guise to suppress her identity entirely. However, since we are observers, removed from the piece of fiction, we know that sheik is zelda and her obvious and stated intention of taking on the sheikah disguise... I mean, it's all cool to have your opinion on the matter but I really feel that projecting real life gender identity onto Zelda/Sheik is just twisting the plot mechanic into something that it wasn't originally meant to be.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 7, 2014)

_Eiji Aonuma
 has said that players preferred female characters that were more independent, citing Sheik and Tetra as examples. Sheik is referred to using feminine pronouns on the official Zelda website

On August 5, 2014, Bill Trinen, Nintendo's senior product marketing manager and head translator for Ocarina of Time, stated in an interview that since Sheik is just Zelda in disguise, and since Zelda is female, Sheik is also female.

Because Sheik is a disguise that is supposed to be perceived as male, Zelda Wiki refers to Sheik in canon appearances as male.

~http://zeldawiki.org/Sheik_​


----------



## AskaRay (Aug 7, 2014)

WELL yes since Zelda is a girl, Sheik is ofc biologically female
but
since, while being Sheik, Sheik refers to himself as a man, then you probably should too..


----------



## RayOfHope (Aug 7, 2014)

“The definitive answer is that Sheik is a woman — simply Zelda in a different outfit.”
-Bill Trinen

Y'all can go home now I guess.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 7, 2014)

So basically

Canonically - Sheik is Female

Headcanon - Sheik can be whatever you want


----------



## RayOfHope (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah, unless people want to do headcanon debates or something there's an end to the arguments! \('▽')/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 7, 2014)

AskaRay said:


> WELL yes since Zelda is a girl, Sheik is ofc biologically female
> but
> since, while being Sheik, Sheik refers to himself as a man, then you probably should too..



Why would Sheik do anything to tip her off as being Zelda though?

"Well, Ganondorf's searching for a young woman. Maybe I should say I'm a girl. Nothing could possibly go wrong with this."

- - - Post Merge - - -

cue OoT scene where Sheik reveals to Link that she's Zelda and how that doesn't fall apart into disaster immediately


----------



## n64king (Aug 7, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Why would Sheik do anything to tip her off as being Zelda though?
> 
> "Well, Ganondorf's searching for a young woman. Maybe I should say I'm a girl. Nothing could possibly go wrong with this."
> 
> ...




Right? Zelda reveals and the machines do not rise and the nukes to not lift off from their silos. It's not like Ganondorf has eyes and ears all over the place just spying on them constantly to know exactly what is going on 100% down to the key lol


----------

